# QJ 3x3, 2x2, mirror blocks and other QJ puzzles



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

mini 4.6cm 3x3:



















QJ 3x3 (A II clone):

http://www.yz9981.cn/gallery.php?id=387&img=1047







???(no idea of what it is):







QJ Magic:







QJ mirror blocks:











QJ 5.4cm 2x2:








btw here's their official site:
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/cn/types.asp?types=QJ&dy2=1


and a nice site:
http://www.yz9981.cn/


----------



## Muesli (Oct 24, 2009)

Interesting... It seems QJ is taking over the market.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

The thing :"I dont know what this is" is a master pyramorphix withouth extended tips.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Interesting... It seems QJ is taking over the market.



The weird thing is... I like QJ products... So I welcome this change.
The 4x4 has shifted my opinion.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 24, 2009)

Im stupid ignore original post


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Interesting... It seems QJ is taking over the market.




Because their products are good (4x4x4) and they are cheap.


----------



## Faz (Oct 25, 2009)

I've tried the mirror blocks before, they are really really good. They turn really well and cut corners.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't see the price anywhere ?


----------



## V-te (Oct 25, 2009)

Is the QJ 2x2 good?


----------



## (X) (Oct 25, 2009)

Hahah, the QJ magic says DIY, I hope that's a mistake


----------



## panyan (Oct 25, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> The thing :"I dont know what this is" is a master pyramorphix withouth extended tips.



i disagree, i think it is a truncated master pyramorphinx


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

(X) said:


> Hahah, the QJ magic says DIY, I hope that's a mistake



it's a DIY magic


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw many QJ products at taobao.com with very cheap price. Has anyone bought cubes from there?


----------



## V-te (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone own a QJ 3x3?


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 29, 2009)

V-te said:


> Does anyone own a QJ 3x3?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16374

Additional thoughts: it may not cut corners like a fullsize type F, but at least it doesnt pop at all.


----------



## V-te (Oct 29, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone own a QJ 3x3?
> ...



Woah, Where was I when this was posted? Did not see it at all... I need some serious sleep. lol


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 29, 2009)

Or maybe you should stop sleeping so you can see all the posts


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone own a QJ 3x3?
> ...



that's the mini QJ, not the QJ 3x3


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 29, 2009)

is there anyway of translating the sites to english?


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> is there anyway of translating the sites to english?



Here


----------

